# Anyone want to chat on FB or skype?



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Feeling pretty bankrupt in terms social capital with this bs atm

If anyone wants to chat about it or life in general leave a msg here or send me private msg


----------



## SoCal_Lady91 (Feb 11, 2014)

hi there id like to


----------

